# Where to buy music posters/pictures in Toronto?



## LowWatt

I want some framed/mounted pictures/posters for my apartment. Any recommendations? I'm going to check out Sonic Boom at Bloor and Bathurst, but I'm not sure where else.

Bands I'm looking for :
Terry Reid
The Black Keys
Graham Parsons
Eric Burdon/Animals/War 
Swervedriver
Pavement
The Dirtbombs
Kyuss
The Melvins
Way more that I'm interested in, those are just the first off the top of my head.

Or even for movies too. I could use a Blues Brothers poster or a The Day the Earth Stood Still.

Any recommendations? even for good framing shops that don't charge too much? or good poster stores that have more than the typical "as played on Q107 and The Edge" bands?

As an aside, if you have any you want to sell, shoot me a PM. I've checked Craigslist and Kijiji and had no luck.


----------



## Guest

Wait until frosh week starts right after Labour Day. Head down to the U of T St. George campus and there'll be a big poster sale set up in the atrium of the Sidney Smith building on St. George St. just south of Harbord on the West side. I can't recall the name of the company that does this...but it was huge in '96 all the way through 2001 when I was at U of T. Just tons and tons of movie and music posters to cover your dorm walls in. $5-$20 poster usually.


----------



## LowWatt

iaresee said:


> Wait until frosh week starts right after Labour Day. Head down to the U of T St. George campus and there'll be a big poster sale set up in the atrium of the Sidney Smith building on St. George St. just south of Harbord on the West side. I can't recall the name of the company that does this...but it was huge in '96 all the way through 2001 when I was at U of T. Just tons and tons of movie and music posters to cover your dorm walls in. $5-$20 poster usually.


Thanks. I remember that from my Ryerson days. I'm walking distance from both schools so I'll keep my eyes out for when it begins. 

I still could use one or two now if anyone has any more ideas.


----------



## Mooh

Framed LP covers are good, and genuine. I sometimes display them just for the memories. Right now, Crash Landing (Jimi Hendrix) is out, and lately there was a Klaatu (co-incidental with aforementioned The Day The Earth Stood Still reference) LP displayed. 

Remember when album art was meaningful because it could be seen?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Only one I got, and my favourite is a movie poster of the blues bros "suitcase full of blues", someone had it mounted on ply and plastic coated. $5 at a garage sale.

try asking at your local video store, maybe they saved some. obviously your band of choice will have to have appeared in a movie. what about the band's web site and/or fan club???
good luck
Gerry


----------



## Guest

Paul said:


> 1) Go to a church jumble sale.
> 2) Buy old albums, (LPs) with decent covers
> 3) Discard vinyl, or heat and form into potato chip bowl
> 4) Frame album cover with dollar store frames


I can help ya with #'s 2&3. I've got a coupla' boxes full
of old albums (60's on, classic rock) scratched to hell.
Been holding on to them all this time to wallpaper my
studio with (ala vinyl museum). You're welcome to them,
or anyone else, for that matter. Local only though.
Let me know. 

Oh..the vinyl. Anyone into skeet?


----------



## LowWatt

laristotle said:


> I can help ya with #'s 2&3. I've got a coupla' boxes full
> of old albums (60's on, classic rock) scratched to hell.
> Been holding on to them all this time to wallpaper my
> studio with (ala vinyl museum). You're welcome to them,
> or anyone else, for that matter. Local only though.
> Let me know.
> 
> Oh..the vinyl. Anyone into skeet?



Thanks laristotle. I don't drive, or else I'd be all over that offer. Damnit. I really wish I could.


----------



## suttree

hey james. when i bought my computer a couple of years ago from lu computers (link goes to a map), while i was waiting for it to be built, i was poking around and in the same strip mall building, there was a great poster shop that had literally thousands of great great posters, movie and music and art, cheap as dirt. can't remember the name of the place, and i have no idea if they're still there, but thought i'd mention it.


----------



## LowWatt

It's got to be these guys. http://ca.movieposter.com/

Thanks Paul, I ended up finding a few pictures while just wandering around downtown, but that spot has the Day The Earth Stood Still poster that I want badly, so I still may make the trip one day.


----------



## violation

What I do is get posters from AllPosters.com (they usually have 20%+ off coupon codes every other week) then I get them mounted on a board thing... yeah, that totally made sense. This isn't my picture, but this is how my posters look when they're on there since I think my description failed miserably. Costs like $60 each to get done.


----------



## suttree

LowWatt said:


> It's got to be these guys. http://ca.movieposter.com/
> 
> Thanks Paul, I ended up finding a few pictures while just wandering around downtown, but that spot has the Day The Earth Stood Still poster that I want badly, so I still may make the trip one day.


yah might be, i don't see an address there... i couldn't believe the posters this place had.... they had a bunch of spaghetti western posters (in italian, no less), they had bring me the head of alfredo garcia, they had old sex pistols concert posters, old sci-fi drive-in classics... tons of stuff...


----------



## LowWatt

suttree said:


> yah might be, i don't see an address there... i couldn't believe the posters this place had.... they had a bunch of spaghetti western posters (in italian, no less), they had bring me the head of alfredo garcia, they had old sex pistols concert posters, old sci-fi drive-in classics... tons of stuff...


I know I found the address somewhere on the site and it's definitely York Mills/Leslie.

Just digging through the site I was blown away by some of the choices. Actually I'm going back to the site now. If the have a Spider Baby poster, I'm getting that this weekend. I'll make room for it.


----------



## djem

iaresee said:


> Wait until frosh week starts right after Labour Day. Head down to the U of T St. George campus and there'll be a big poster sale set up in the atrium of the Sidney Smith building on St. George St. just south of Harbord on the West side. I can't recall the name of the company that does this...but it was huge in '96 all the way through 2001 when I was at U of T. Just tons and tons of movie and music posters to cover your dorm walls in. $5-$20 poster usually.




i remember those poster sales back in university in the 80's. Used to be called IMAGINUS. Everyone used to get the Escher posters (Drawing Hands, Relativity, Waterfall, etc.) and hang them in their dorm rooms. "Ooooohhh. Look at me.....I'm SO deeep......." Lol.

Try the head shops in your city. I remember getting lots of stuff on the one on Yonge Street. Not sure if it still exists. Even my Batman t-shirt. "Ooooohhhh. Look at me....I have this Batman retro thing going on....."


----------



## Suchers80

I've used to bought a couple of posters in Idposter online-shop, it was all good and very convenient. Why should you bought posters somewhere if you can simply order and wait for delivery.


----------

